# Is it ok to breed 2 pairs in one cage



## Blessedwithpets (Aug 1, 2021)

Hello guys! I’ve been wanting to breed budgies for a while now and I’m finally in the position to do so. But is it ok to breed 2 pairs in one cage? I haven’t been able to find anything about that. 4 of my budgies are over a year old and the other one is only a few months old. I’ll put a picture of my birds and my setup but id just like your guys opinion so I can make my decision. Thanks in advance! God bless y’all!!

Their names are Chrissy🤍❤, Cue💚💛, Casper💙🤍, Connie💛🤍, and Cherry🤍🍒.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*As you are asking if it is OK to breed two pairs of budgies in one cage, that indicates you have neither the proper knowledge nor experience to consider breeding at this time.
The short answer to your question is: absolutely not. 

Have you taken the time to read ALL of the budgie articles offered on this forum?
Have you read the stickies at the top of each forum section?

The Importance of Individual Breeding Cages

Domestic budgies are much healthier and happier when they are never bred.*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research.

Before we answer questions with regard to breeding, we need more information: 
Please fully answer all of the questions posed in this thread.

Why do you wish to breed your budgies?
How long have you owned budgies?
How old are each of the budgies you wish to breed?
Do you have any experience with breeding?
How much research have you done with regard to breeding?
Are you certain the birds are not related?
What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Blessedwithpets (Aug 1, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> *Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
> 
> *As you are asking if it is OK to breed two pairs of budgies in one cage, that indicates you have neither the proper knowledge nor experience to consider breeding at this time.
> ...


Thank you, but yes I have bred budgies before, and I have also handfed chicks before the tragedy happened with a cat that snuck in. That was last august when they passed away and I had, had them for 2 years. Now I take every precaution to secure my room so my birds are safe. I like to think I take very good care of my birds, proper cage size, natural perches, plenty of toys, well over 6 hours of free roaming my room daily, And I’m working on switching them to pellets and I want to start giving them daily veggies. And the reason I ask about breeding 2 pairs in one cage is because I just wasn’t sure since some people breed in large groups and some just breed a single pair in each cage. And I want to start breeding so I have more experience when I’m older because I want to run an exotic bird store of my own, I’ve always had my heart set on it. I’m homeschooled and do not plan on going to college so I’m just slowly working my way up to my dream. My local pet store will buy budgies from me anytime because I’ve been a customer for a long time and the owner is good friends with my grandparents. I’ve also bred rabbits and they buy the bunnies to. But anyways if you advise against breeding two pairs in one cage, what I plan on doing is converting my double flight cage into one cage and buying a separate breeding cage and not providing nest boxes in the large cage. The 4 budgies that were in the same picture are each 1 1/2 to 2 years old and my youngest is about 6 months. I have 3 females and 2 males. Did you see the pictures I put? That’s my setup including their playstand and bath/fountain.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As already indicated it is not ok to breed 2 in one cage. Why do you want to breed? Please read this link and answer the questions in it. Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As said in my previous post, you absolutely should Not breed two pairs in one cage. 

Budgies must be 12-18 months before they are bred. 
Obviously, the youngest cannot be bred. It is much too young 

Are you certain the budgies are not related?
Do they have the correct temperament and personality?

When a budgie is close to 4 years old or more it should not be bred. 

You need to read ALL of the articles and stickies as advised. 

In addition to individual breeding cages, you need separate weaning cages for each clutch.

You really need to do a lot more research before you venture into breeding in order to ensure you do it ethically and responsibly. *


----------



## Blessedwithpets (Aug 1, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *As said in my previous post, you absolutely should Not breed two pairs in one cage.
> 
> Budgies must be 12-18 months before they are bred.
> Obviously, the youngest cannot be bred. It is much too young
> ...


I know they are definitely not related. And I also know that my youngest is way too young to breed. And my older two pairs are between 12and 18 months. I’ve been reading so much about it and watching so many YouTube videos. Also what do you mean by correct temperament and personality? The two newest ones are not tame at all even though I’ve been very patient with them and the other three will eat millet out of my hand and rarely step up on my hand. And back to your other message yes i do have an avian vet. Did I miss anything? If I did please let me know, thanks!


----------



## Blessedwithpets (Aug 1, 2021)

Cody said:


> As already indicated it is not ok to breed 2 in one cage. Why do you want to breed? Please read this link and answer the questions in it. Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies


I explained it in another reply


----------



## Blessedwithpets (Aug 1, 2021)

Just looked back on my profile and realized I’ve asked this question before. Sorry everyone.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to read ALL of the articles and stickies as advised. 

In addition to individual breeding cages, you need separate weaning cages for each clutch.

You really need to do a lot more research before you venture into breeding in order to ensure you do it ethically and responsibly. *


----------

